# Help , what is the right color for Robocop



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Picked up a NECA 18" robocop for £12, its not a bad model , but it needs a lot of sanding down to get rid of all the imperfections. Can anybody recomend a good spray paint ( i think it is somesort of metalic blue) i have looked on the internet, but cant seem to find anything that looks the same color as robocop in the films. I live in England so it has to be available here as you can no longer send spray cans in the post from abroad. Kidcury


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know if this helps you any , but in the first Robocop he was more silver, in Robocop 2 he was silver /blue. In 3 if memory serves he was back to more silver.Which version did you want to make?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

When I did mine, I used a steel base with transparent smoke and transparent blue for shading, but you need an airbrush for that. A black was to bring out the panel lines, and some steel and aluminum drybrushing do wonders, but again, you do have to have an airbrush for the shading with that technique.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

youre going to need to check into some interferenz colors... pearlecents that are only visible when the light hits them from the proper angle.

the robocop suits had extensive use of interferenz colors


----------

